# Excessive drooling



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

This morning when I woke up Princess was on my bed and I noticed drool dripping from her mouth. She's been drooling all day and getting it on things. She's not acting off at all other than the drooling. She hasn't gotten into anything, such as medication or chemicals, either.

Causes of drooling??


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

A tooth issue can cause drooling or a foreign object stuck in the mouth. And as you mentioned, chemicals or something bad tasting. Some cats drool when they're happy, but that doesn't sound like what you have going on since you never noticed it before and it's been going on all day. 

I suggest seeing if you can get a good look in her mouth...


----------



## Jue (Dec 11, 2010)

she might hav ate something foreign without ur notice, or maybe lizards or something?

other than bitter meds, when cats get discomfort or stress they might drool, sometimes when i bring my cat to vet, she will drool coz she anticipate whats coming to her.


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> A tooth issue can cause drooling or a foreign object stuck in the mouth. And as you mentioned, chemicals or something bad tasting. Some cats drool when they're happy, but that doesn't sound like what you have going on since you never noticed it before and it's been going on all day.
> 
> I suggest seeing if you can get a good look in her mouth...



I had my mom hold her while I inspected her mouth. I'm not 100% sure, but I think she has an abnormal swelling on the bottom left side of her mouth. Vet trip is in order....Should I watch her closely and wait until Monday morning (vet takes walk-ins) or take her to the emergency vet? Like I said, she's eating and drinking normally, not acting weird at all, just drooling and that swollen area....


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry for the double post. Time limit was up for editing before I remembered.....

I felt I should mention that both Penny and Rocky have FIV. Princess has yet to be tested, but our vet strongly believes they acquired FIV from their mother and in that case, Princess, more likely than not, has it too since they are all siblings from the same litter. I'm definitely making sure she's tested for FIV this time.


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

I waited until Monday morning, as I didn't feel it warranted an emergency vet visit. Before we took her in we called to make sure they were open since it snowed and there was ice on the roads. They were closed. They were closed again this morning, because it snowed again last night. 

Last night and all day today she hasn't been drooling anywhere near as much, but she still has that swollen bump. 

My mom called this afternoon, and they were open, but closing early and we missed walk-in hours. We have an appointment tomorrow morning at 10:30 and were told not to feed her in the morning, in case of having to sedate her to get a good look. A biopsy is most likely in order. So we shall see....I hope it's nothing too bad.....


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

We never figured out what was wrong. 

She hasn't been drooling since last evening at all. And apparently the bump is normal in a cats mouth. I feel so stupid. I've never inspected a cats mouth, so I didn't know if it was supposed to be there or not. I'd never noticed it, but, then again, I never really paid attention. atback 

No gum disease etc. I still wonder what caused the drooling....

She does have FIV.


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

Saturday night Rocky started having a very runny nose. That was the only symptom, aside from sleeping more than usual. Sunday afternoon Penny started with a very runny nose and sleeping more than usual. Monday morning we took both in to the vet and they both have a very mild URI. Both are being given courses of antibiotics.

I wonder if that's what Princess had?? Though she was only drooling. So that doesn't make any sense.


----------

